

Ask HN: What service do you prefer for incorporating? - MrMike


======
donmcc
I've never used a service, but even if you do, I recommend "How to Form Your
Own California Corporation" ([http://www.nolo.com/products/how-to-form-your-
own-california...](http://www.nolo.com/products/how-to-form-your-own-
california-corporation-ccor.html)) from Nolo for a good overview of the
process if you're incorporating in California. It's not really very hard to do
all the required filings yourself.

If you're planning to look for venture funding, you need guidance beyond
what's covered in this book, but it's still a good intro.

~~~
MalcolmDiggs
I second that! Nolo has some wonderful resources available, both online and in
print. If you wanna thumb through the book mentioned above there's usually a
copy laying around your local Barnes and Nobles. I'd recommend reading it
_even if_ you plan on using a service later on. It's great info to have, and a
very accessible read.

Only sidenote, in California the Secretary of State's rules, timelines and
fees change all the time. Always double check anything you read on the SOS
website
[http://www.sos.ca.gov/business/be/](http://www.sos.ca.gov/business/be/)

------
MrMike
Just came across [http://www.clerky.com](http://www.clerky.com) which seems to
be a preferred method but lots of startups. Anyone used them?

~~~
anthony_franco
I haven't used it myself, but I've had close friends use Clerky and speak
highly of it.

------
tejasm
1\. Harvard Business Services - delawareinc.com

2\. Ryan Roberts at [http://robertsfoster.com/](http://robertsfoster.com/)

Used them both and happy with them.

------
jordsmi
[http://www.incfile.com](http://www.incfile.com) is decent, but it's cheaper
to just do it yourself. Most times it's not hard, you just need to submit a
few forms.

------
hashtag
Attorney.

